# Accommodation 'types'?



## urbanmel (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi

Is there somewhere I can find out what accommodation 'types' are in Dubai?

Also, I've been Google map'ing and wondered if people had opinions about living in Al Warqa, Mirdif or Nadd Al Hamar? I'm not really interested in living close to the ocean and they seem to be close to a fruit and veg market (possibly cheaper than supermarkets and departo's?).

Perhaps there is a suburb guide I could look at?

Thanks again for the help

ta,
Mel


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Types? We have flats/apartments and houses/villas just like everywhere else does.

Where you choose to live should depend on budget and location of work. We don't really have suburbs as such, as there is no real centre to Dubai. The city is spread out along some 40km of coastline and now inland too.

The fruit and veg market is cheaper for bulk, but the slighly less 'Western' supermakets (Lulu, Union CoOp) have cheap fruit and veg, so that should not make any difference to where you live.


----------



## urbanmel (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Elphaba

Thanks for your response.

I've been looking on Dubizzle and noticed things like "C" type Villa, 3E, Type 1E, 1M (?) I probably just don't understand what I'm looking at. I thought there might be some kind of key to different accommodation types.

If I've missed the point, could you please tell me what these categories mean?

Thanks so much

ta, 
Mel


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

1. I hope you have read this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...4-ulitmate-guide-renting-apartment-dubai.html
2. The "type" refers to the type of villa as designated by the builder for that particular community. So an X type villa in Springs might all have Y rooms etc. Just for ease of reference for people *who are familiar with the particular area *to figure out what is being referred to. There are no standard "types" for Dubai


----------



## urbanmel (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Rsinner

Yes, I read the post you're referring to, it's been very helpful. The location of the job will be north of central Dubai so, I thought it might be better to live further north than where everyone seems to live. Driving from south to north through central Dubai is surely painful?

I thought there might be a special language about these 'types' that I didn't understand. If it's a builders reference, why would someone put it in the rental ad's?

Thanks again
Mel


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

urbanmel said:


> The location of the job will be north of central Dubai so, I thought it might be better to live further north than where everyone seems to live. Driving from south to north through central Dubai is surely painful?


North of Central Dubai is literally half the country - whats the name of the area? Traffic flows is obviously from residential areas to "business districts". I commute 20 KM from the "south" to "north" and it takes me about 17 minutes excluding the parking. So the time of commute will depend on the area, and if you let us know the workplace area surely some of us could let you know which areas to look at for housing.

Don't know about Australia, but you are literally the first person who is using the north and south for directions in Dubai!  I had to think for half a minute which direction it would be, given that UAE is in a south west to north east direction.



urbanmel said:


> I thought there might be a special language about these 'types' that I didn't understand. If it's a builders reference, why would someone put it in the rental ad's?


Ease of reference for people who know the area and various accommodation types in the area.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

urbanmel said:


> Hi Rsinner
> 
> Yes, I read the post you're referring to, it's been very helpful. The location of the job will be north of central Dubai so, I thought it might be better to live further north than where everyone seems to live. Driving from south to north through central Dubai is surely painful?
> 
> ...



Ah that. It's a reference to certain Emaar properties in the massive estates that are The Springs, The Lakes etc. They consist of lots of identical villas (The Springs particularly) so it's short hand for a size and layout. 

Whereabouts will you be working? What's your budget? With that info we can tell you where you should look.


----------



## urbanmel (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi again

Apologies, Sharjah is the location.

Yes, we have a lot of north-south in Australia  east-west and back again too.

Budget will be around 200,000.

I hope this is more helpful

ta,
Mel


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

urbanmel said:


> Hi again
> 
> Apologies, Sharjah is the location.
> 
> ...



You can get a huge villa (and a nice one) in Mirdiff for that. Downside is the flightpath, but depends exactly where you are. 

Many of us refer to North and South of Dubai. After all we all refer to 'Dubai and the Northern Emirates. I think it's prefectly logical.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

For that budget I would say live in Jumeirah/Umm Suqeim. You will be against the traffic all the time as most people stay in Sharjah and commute to Dubai. The commute could be as short as 20-25 mins, but of course depends on where in Sharjah he would be working. 
I personally don't like Mirdif as it is a bit out of the way for my taste and the flight noise can be a big downer so you have to be VERY careful when selecting the house. 
Do your research online, but make up your mind only once your here.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

^^^^^^^

What rsinner said.

Jumeriah and Um Sequiem are (In my opinion) still the best places to live, and there;s loads of new villas near safa park (OK, they're pink but hey ho)...


----------



## urbanmel (Jun 12, 2012)

Will do. Hoping to be there next week sometime...there are a lot of lovely rentals to look at, I'll be busy!

Thanks again for your incredible wisdom
ta,
Mel


----------



## urbanmel (Jun 12, 2012)

Pink? No problem 

It's what you do with the inside that makes it home, not necessarily what the building looks like.

ta,
Mel


----------



## saiinch (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello every body,

I am living and working in Dubai i am planning to shift to Sharjah as i have heard that Sharjah is less expensive than Dubai and i can rent a studio in about 12 to 14k per year the question is which is the nearest and cheapest place to live with family in Sharjah so that i can travel to Dubai (Jumeirah) my working place and Sharjah.

I am flexible with the transports like driving by self, bus or metro if available.

Thanks


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

saiinch said:


> Hello every body,
> 
> I am living and working in Dubai i am planning to shift to Sharjah as i have heard that Sharjah is less expensive than Dubai and i can rent a studio in about 12 to 14k per year the question is which is the nearest and cheapest place to live with family in Sharjah so that i can travel to Dubai (Jumeirah) my working place and Sharjah.
> 
> ...


use google maps and dubizzle....how should someone here name you THE one best place?!??!


----------



## saiinch (Mar 11, 2011)

looper said:


> use google maps and dubizzle....how should someone here name you THE one best place?!??!


I did googled and search on dubizzle what my question was is "which is the nearest and cheapest place to live with family in Sharjah so that i can travel to Dubai (Jumeirah) my working place and Sharjah." Many of the people in UAE are living in Sharjah and working in Dubai and vice versa therefore any of the mentioned can answer my question easily.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I laughed.

I actually work close to Sharjah in the Dubai Airport Free Zone and have done so for the past four years and I know little about Sharjah other than it's a city with many neighbourhoods and convenience will depend on which neighbourhood versus which route you need to take to get to work. Oh, yes, it's cheap and the traffic is horrendous. I think if you're considering Sharjah and working in Jumeirah you're looking at a two hour commute, each way regardless of where you elect to live.

How about the Al Nahda area of Sharjah? It's right off E11 as soon as you cross the Dubai border. It's probably the geographically closest neighbourhood to Jumeirah. But it's still a 2-hour commute and it's not handy for the metro. Nowhere in Sharjah is as the metro only runs through Al Ghusais, a few km away from the Sharjah border.

Are you fine with that?



saiinch said:


> I did googled and search on dubizzle what my question was is "which is the nearest and cheapest place to live with family in Sharjah so that i can travel to Dubai (Jumeirah) my working place and Sharjah." Many of the people in UAE are living in Sharjah and working in Dubai and vice versa therefore any of the mentioned can answer my question easily.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

saiinch said:


> I did googled and search on dubizzle what my question was is "which is the nearest and cheapest place to live with family in Sharjah so that i can travel to Dubai (Jumeirah) my working place and Sharjah." Many of the people in UAE are living in Sharjah and working in Dubai and vice versa therefore any of the mentioned can answer my question easily.


i dont think there are very many people on this forum living in Sharjah and working in Dubai, but i could be wrong..


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You will have to figure out what is acceptable to you. There are lots and lots of apartment high rise buildings that are quite cheap in sharjah that are just on the outskirts of dubai as you enter into sharjah from the dubai airport area. All the bridges I believe now have salik to cross them (except if you go out to emirates road bypass by mirdiff) so please do consider this if you have to drive six days a week..... Plus keep in mind the HUGE amount of time you will spend in traffic. Miserable life for those living in sharjah and working in dubai with the regular work schedule. 

Would personally suggest instead to pick areas in Dubai that have lower cost rents if you are working in jumeirah. What is your budget?


----------



## saiinch (Mar 11, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> You will have to figure out what is acceptable to you. There are lots and lots of apartment high rise buildings that are quite cheap in sharjah that are just on the outskirts of dubai as you enter into sharjah from the dubai airport area. All the bridges I believe now have salik to cross them (except if you go out to emirates road bypass by mirdiff) so please do consider this if you have to drive six days a week..... Plus keep in mind the HUGE amount of time you will spend in traffic. Miserable life for those living in sharjah and working in dubai with the regular work schedule.
> 
> Would personally suggest instead to pick areas in Dubai that have lower cost rents if you are working in jumeirah. What is your budget?


First of all thanks to all of you for your positive response, my budget is max 15k per year, i know that traveling by bus will take about about two hours from sharjah to jumeirah, my work timings are 9 to 6:30 and five days a week so i get two days off. If Al Nahda is a good place i can move there.

"Nowhere in Sharjah is as the metro only runs through Al Ghusais, a few km away from the Sharjah border."

If that Bus/Metro route will take about 2 hours i'll be fine with that as i am in Deira 15-20 mins walk to clock tower and i take bus from there, in the morning the bus takes about 45 - 50 mins and in evening it takes almost 1hour to 1hour 15mins.

As far as i understand that Al Nahda will be better option?

PS: I found this route







I am not sure which area is this i mean city or industrial? is it a fair area to live?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I was mildly curious as it'd surprise me if you could even find a studio in Sharjah for as low as 15,000 so I took a peek on Dubizzle. 

And I was wrong....there does seem to be some offerings at and even below 15,000 but not in the Al Nahda area. It looks like you'll have to go deeper into Sharjah for something that cheap and it's probably going to be adjacent to one of the industrial areas. 

Perhaps consider Ajman?


----------



## saiinch (Mar 11, 2011)

TallyHo said:


> I was mildly curious as it'd surprise me if you could even find a studio in Sharjah for as low as 15,000 so I took a peek on Dubizzle.
> 
> And I was wrong....there does seem to be some offerings at and even below 15,000 but not in the Al Nahda area. It looks like you'll have to go deeper into Sharjah for something that cheap and it's probably going to be adjacent to one of the industrial areas.
> 
> Perhaps consider Ajman?


Ajman would be too far and as far as i got to know that Al Nahda will be better option if not the best, some one also told me about rolla but i think that's not suitable for family as most of the bachelors living there.


----------

